# Kleiner Teich, Reinigung?



## Chrissi (2. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen,
ich bin neu in diesem Forum.

Unser Miniteich hat ein Volumen von ca. 1300 l.
Es ist ein Fertigbecken (Traum von einem Folienteich wird noch geträumt) und wurde vor ca. 5 Jahren angelegt. Es sind einige Goldfische und __ Moderlieschen drin, sowie div. __ Schnecken.
Der Teich ist eigentlich gut eingewachsen. 3 Seerosen, Gras, Lilie, Tannenwedel und noch andere Unterwasserpflanzen. Das Wasser ist nicht klar, früher konnte ich auf den Boden schauen. Vor zwei Jahren hatte ich einiges an Algen und habe dann noch einiges an Pflanzen rein. Jetzt sind auch wieder Algen da, hält sich in Grenzen. Zum Teich läuft ein Bachlauf mit leichtem Gefälle. Dieser Bachlauf ist ständig voll mit Algen, wenn ich nicht ständig fische ist er irgendwann voll und läuft sogar über (Urlaub). 
Außerdem läuft über die Pumpe mit der der Druckfilter betrieben wird extra nochmal Wasser zu.
Im Frühjahr habe ich sonst immer ziemlich Wasser abgelassen und den Schlamm so gut es geht abgesaugt. Dieses Jahr hab ich nur grob abgesaugt.
Ich habe auch das Gefühll es sind zuviele Pflanzen drin (vielleicht sollte ich eine Seerose rausnehmen) ich sehe nämlich vor lauter Seerosenstengel nichts mehr. 
Kann man jetzt noch Pflanzen entfernen? 
Muss man noch Schlamm absaugen, bzw. kann man das noch machen?
Braucht man eine Belüftung im Teich?

Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Lieben Gruß
Chrissi


----------



## Annett (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Teich, Reinigung?*

Hallo Chrissi,

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns.  

Zeig uns doch bitte mal ein Bild vom Teich, damit man die "Sachlage" besser einschätzen kann. So ins Blaue einen Rat zu geben, ist nicht gerade einfach...

Man kann am Teich so ziemlich alles machen  - es sollte aber mit entsprechend viel Umsicht geschehen.
Belüftung braucht man nicht unbedingt im Teich. Gibt es irgendwelche Probleme mit den Fischen oder warum möchtest Du eine einsetzen?


----------



## Chrissi (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Teich, Reinigung?*

Guten Morgen,

danke für deine Antwort Annett.
Ich werde mal versuchen Bilder einzustellen!!

http://home.arcor.de/christinareccius/Gartenbilder/Teich/IMG_1548.JPG

http://home.arcor.de/christinareccius/Gartenbilder/Teich/IMG_1547.JPG

Die Bilder sind sehr groß  

Ich habe vorgestern noch etwas Schlamm abgesaugt aber nur wenig.
Eine Seerose hab ich raus, es waren 3 drin. 
Die Pumpe stand auf dem Boden und war so verdreckt, die hab ich nochmal gereinigt und die Pumpe etwas erhöht gestellt.
Ich hab Sand drin, ist das ok?
Hab gestern noch ein paar Steine geholt mit denen ich den äußeren Rand aufgefüllt habe.
Das Wasser ist jetzt glasklar.
Ne die Fische fühlen sich wohl, da hatte ich eigentlich noch nie Probleme.
Ich dachte nur, da der Teich ja nicht groß ist und man liest und hört soviel.

Ich bin halt irgendwie nicht 100%ig zufrieden.
Wenn ich andere Teiche sehe............. 
Aber der Traum von einem größeren Folienteich wird noch etwas geträumt.
Das Becken wurde von einer Firma eingesetzt und war teuer.. Anfängerfehler, leider. 

Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe!!
LG
Christina

PS: Ach Danke auch für die Willkommensgrüße!!


----------



## Annett (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Teich, Reinigung?*

Hallo Christina,

also die Bilder waren mit über 2MB wirklich groß... kann es sein, dass Du die so direkt aus der Kamera hochgeladen hast?
Bei uns im Downloadbereich (oben im Header) findest Du einige Progis zum Bilder verkleinern. Dann passen die auch ohne Probleme in unsere Forensoftware. 

Ich finde Deinen Teich doch gar nicht sooo schlimm....
Wenn Du den Rand noch tarnen willst, dann schau mal bei den Miniteichen rein. Da fallen sicher ein paar Ideen ab.
__ Pfennigkraut, Gräser und Treibholz/Steine lassen die schwarze Kante leichter verschwinden.

Das mit der Pumpe ist so schon ok....


----------



## Chrissi (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Teich, Reinigung?*

Danke Annett,
ich hab ja noch einen anderen Beitrag aufgemacht oops )
Das mit den Bildern hab ich schon bemerkt.
Hab die anderen auch schon verkleinert.
__ Pfennigkraut hab ich genügend, dass werde ich auf alle Fälle reinmachen.
Nach anderen Pflanzen muss ich noch schauen.
Du meinst, dass ich die Pumpe etwas höher gestellt habe, ist ok?
LG
Christina


----------



## AMR (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Teich, Reinigung?*

hey

dreckig finde ich das wasser nicht unbedingt...

hol dir einfach schwimmpflanzen (__ muschelblume) und zusätzlich noch ein paar pflanzen an den rand setzen und fertig


----------



## Annett (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kleiner Teich, Reinigung?*

Hi Christina,

ja genau. 

Den anderen Beitrag habe ich eben erst gefunden....


----------

